# How much sand??



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

We found this gorgeous white(looks like sugar) sand at our lfs, but I am trying to figure out how much I need for my 125(6ft tank)..... We are thinking enough for 3 inches deep....??


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Usually the rule of thumb is 1lb per gallon tank size. Obviously, if you want a deeper bed you could add more but that is a good place to start. I have 45 lbs off the oolite aragonite in my 46 gallon tank and it is enough for my liking.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

MCKP said:


> We found this gorgeous white(looks like sugar) sand at our lfs, but I am trying to figure out how much I need for my 125(6ft tank)..... We are thinking enough for 3 inches deep....??


Well, it depends on how much rockwork fills in your footprint, but I have found 50lbs of sand fills in 1-2" in a 55g tank. a 125g has a little over double the footprint, so 100lbs for 1-2" of sand. 3" sand is a bit deep for my liking. I plan on using 100lbs of sand for my 125. I definately wouldn't use more than 150lbs.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

We used 200 lbs of carib sea aragonite inna 6' x 2' footprint and got mebbe 3".


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

3" is quite high imo. I wouldnt go any higher than 2", just my personal preference.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, we bought 150 pounds but we are going to return it because it is not the sand we actually wanted, so now we are on the hunt for the right sand, but I think we will go with 150 and add it slowly and just stop when we think it is enough..... I have enough tanks to use it if I have extra....

Thanks!


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

aaronjunited said:


> 3" is quite high imo. I wouldnt go any higher than 2", just my personal preference.


You should see how deep a mature f.Rostratus plunges when sifting sand. Up to the gills almost  At times our tank looks like a snow globe with them siftin. When ours were juvies the male would bury himself in a split second if startled.

I guess the depth depends on yer stock ...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I recently added 125 lbs of PFS sand in my 180g (6'x2') It's a consistant 2 1/2" deep.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/SandBed.php


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

LSBoost said:


> http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/SandBed.php


I think thats a little off unless my sand doesn't weigh 90 lbs per cubic ft. For a 72"x24" tank with 2 inches of sand, it's saying 180 lbs of sand. As stated before I have 2 1/2" and used 125 lbs of sand.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

I added about 1.5-2" of PFS to my 100 gallon (60x18) with about 2" taken up by the background....I purchased a 100lb bag and ended up using 55-60.


----------

